
Build a Social Media Cheat Sheet for Any Topic  - kqr2
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_build_a_social_media_cheat_sheet.php
======
abossy
Somebody should really build a product to do this automatically.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I agree, it would be nice to automate this as much as possible. Nice article!

------
mkramlich
I think the "Google, follow link, read, follow link, read, Google, ask
friends, email knowledgable-sounding strangers, ask on forums, etc." approach
works pretty well. I like simple approaches that are effective and work in a
variety of situations.

